# Castle Wolfenstein: Kinofilm offenbar auf gutem Weg



## MichaelBonke (3. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Castle Wolfenstein: Kinofilm offenbar auf gutem Weg * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Castle Wolfenstein: Kinofilm offenbar auf gutem Weg


----------



## Morathi (3. November 2012)

wenn die da nen guten Film draus schaffen...respekt


----------



## Gast20180705 (3. November 2012)

Morathi schrieb:


> wenn die da nen guten Film draus schaffen...respekt


 
Iron Sky hat gezeigt wies geht.


----------



## Mothman (3. November 2012)

Bei einem Film mit Nazis und Okkultismus denke ich erstmal an Indiana Jones. 
Also von der Story her kann man da schon was machen. Wird aber vermutlich eher ein Trash-Movie in Richtung "Iron Sky". Das würde auf jeden Fall besser passen. Auf jeden Fall darf es sich nicht zu ernst nehmen. 
Das erste Wolfenstein hat sich selbst ja auch nicht wirklich ernst genommen. So hab ich das jedenfalls immer verstanden.

EDIT:
Bevor Missverständnisse aufkommen: "Trash-Movie" meine ich nicht negativ.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. November 2012)

So ganz grob gab es so ein Thema ja schon in Hellboy, daher denke ich schon, dass man daraus einen guten Film machen kann. Leider hat Uwe Boll es geschafft, mich auch heute noch an jeder Computerspielverfilmung ein wenig zweifeln zu lassen, aber mal abwarten, was man daraus macht.


----------



## Fraggerick (3. November 2012)

hm, ich wollte gerade schreiben das der film ja kaum gut werden kann wenn uwe da seine finger NICHT drin hat. 

manchmal glaube ich, ich bin der einzige uwe boll fan der welt  

ich meine, hei: Uwe Boll Portrait - Discovery Channel Short Film - YouTube der verprügelt kritiker


----------



## echolot (3. November 2012)

Habe schon vor Paar Tagen darüber gelesen. Also mit die Hintergrundsgeschichte und der Drehbuchautor passen schon mal. Das Entscheidende wird jetzt das Budget und wer die Regi übernimmt sein. Sieht aber zumindest schon jetzt vielversprechender als Doom Verfilmung.


----------

